# Enhanced Bench: Expectations Vs. Reality



## M1seryD1str1ct (May 12, 2016)

Hey Dudes

To the point: Just how much (ballpark) will gear serve to boost one's bench press?

For instance, I'm really measly on bench sitting at a max of 215 lbs at 5'8" 160 lbs. 24 years old (shoot me dead...)
Adviser of mine said a 1st cycle would probably put me up to a max of 250 or so, but I almost think what's the point right now in busting money on AAS/PCT twice a year for years on end if I don't have any 'raw potential' clearly showing?

Big fan of monsters like Eric Spoto, Scot Mendelson, Ryan Kennely, Old School CT, etc...
Of course none of the above are natural but chances are most of them put up a massive bench (400+) at a relatively young age and naturally which showed alot of promise. Introduce gear to people like that and over time you have elite performance.

Guess I'm just wondering, if I eventually want to put up a fat 500+ bench by the time I die would I be better off saving money and earning that 315 and 405 naturally before enhancing or get everywhere quicker by jumping on now and cycling consistently moving forward?

I'm not kidding myself that I'll ever amount to anything great as I just have too weak of a foundation, but fixated on benching big and want to get there as financially effective and healthily as possible. Thanks for any insight!


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 12, 2016)

Like u said most big benchers were good at benching even at a young age. Some people are just built to bench. 
I've always been a strong bencher. I was 150 pounds my freshman year and I believe was benching right around 300. This was my first year of working out. Over the next say 6 or 7 years I put about 45 pound of bodyweight on and was benching around 380. All natural. I've been running gear on and off for about 6 years and my bench has gone over 500. So its not a one cycle type thing and you're gonna get that huge bench. 

You could easily get your bench into the mid 3s with hard wwork and training naturally. U want to build up all those muscles used in a bench naturally first before running gear. That goes for any lift. Steroids will just give u that little extra boost after u reached your (I hate saying it) genetic potential.


----------



## M1seryD1str1ct (May 12, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> Like u said most big benchers were good at benching even at a young age. Some people are just built to bench.
> I've always been a strong bencher. I was 150 pounds my freshman year and I believe was benching right around 300. This was my first year of working out. Over the next say 6 or 7 years I put about 45 pound of bodyweight on and was benching around 380. All natural. I've been running gear on and off for about 6 years and my bench has gone over 500. So its not a one cycle type thing and you're gonna get that huge bench.
> 
> You could easily get your bench into the mid 3s with hard wwork and training naturally. U want to build up all those muscles used in a bench naturally first before running gear. That goes for any lift. Steroids will just give u that little extra boost after u reached your (I hate saying it) genetic potential.



Very insightful, thank you so much!

And what of those who would jump on to fast track that genetic ceiling as opposed to training X years to hit it?


----------



## Dex (May 12, 2016)

Well, your chest is bigger than mine. You should try some shoulder and tricep workouts since they might be holding you back.

And as far as the bench and gear. Last September I had low T of 340 and could only bench 210 and it went up slowly. After 5 weeks of dbol and some test e @ 500mg/wk my test level was at 1300. My bench went up to 290 after those 5 weeks and I was hoping to get 315 by the end of the cycle. However, holidays and flu season hit me hard. 

If you are young, younger than me, you might be able to get into some big numbers after 5 years of serious work. Although, I still have hopes since my pops pressed 400+ in his 40s with a body weight of 180lbs natty.


----------



## M1seryD1str1ct (May 12, 2016)

Dex said:


> Well, your chest is bigger than mine. You should try some shoulder and tricep workouts since they might be holding you back.
> 
> And as far as the bench and gear. Last September I had low T of 340 and could only bench 210 and it went up slowly. After 5 weeks of dbol and some test e @ 500mg/wk my test level was at 1300. My bench went up to 290 after those 5 weeks and I was hoping to get 315 by the end of the cycle. However, holidays and flu season hit me hard.
> 
> If you are young, younger than me, you might be able to get into some big numbers after 5 years of serious work. Although, I still have hopes since my pops pressed 400+ in his 40s with a body weight of 180lbs natty.



Thanks for the insight man!

My shoulders are by far my smallest and weakest body part so it probably would benefit me tons to focus on them more. 315 is in your future


----------



## Tren4Life (May 12, 2016)

If that's you in your avi. Your chest is bigger than mine and I benched 455 last week. If a big number is what your after then you're a power lifer already and don't know it. 

Start training for strength not size. Meaning more weight less reps.  Sets of 5 instead of 10.


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 12, 2016)

Like Dave Tate says "maybe you just need to learn how to ****ing bench"

Pressing a big weight has more to do with your technique than anything.

Adding gear into a shit bench technique is a great way to tear a pec.

So learn how to perform the lift based on YOUR leverages and when you think you are ready get on.

Keep in mind there are guys who bench a shitload without drugs.  Hell ecks put up 500 on trt.


----------



## ToolSteel (May 12, 2016)




----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (May 12, 2016)

Bench is so much technique . If you have a great set up and form you will make big gains in numbers for sure. Muscle will only take you so far in this movement the rest will be how well you can set up and execute solid form . I feel that the squat and DL can be manipulated by strength a bit more then the bench, meaning some guys have what looks like shitty form but can still throw up massive numbers it seems like the form is more personal in these lifts where the bench is very strict with few exceptions . 

When ever I wanted to get my numbers up I would focus mainly on the lift so when I wanted a bigger dead lift I preformed the movement as much as possible and reached out for coaching on my form read a bunch watched a bunch of videos spent quite a bit of time working at it and got good results .. Same with my squat , however the bench still eludes me . One day I hope to focus in and learn the science better b/c it's embarrassing to me to be strong everywhere else and lagging behind in the bench


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 12, 2016)

grizzldsealpoacher said:


> Bench is so much technique . If you have a great set up and form you will make big gains in numbers for sure. Muscle will only take you so far in this movement the rest will be how well you can set up and execute solid form . I feel that the squat and DL can be manipulated by strength a bit more then the bench, meaning some guys have what looks like shitty form but can still throw up massive numbers it seems like the form is more personal in these lifts where the bench is very strict with few exceptions .
> 
> When ever I wanted to get my numbers up I would focus mainly on the lift so when I wanted a bigger dead lift I preformed the movement as much as possible and reached out for coaching on my form read a bunch watched a bunch of videos spent quite a bit of time working at it and got good results .. Same with my squat , however the bench still eludes me . One day I hope to focus in and learn the science better b/c it's embarrassing to me to be strong everywhere else and lagging behind in the bench



Then let's start working on your bench...


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 12, 2016)

grizzldsealpoacher said:


> Bench is so much technique . If you have a great set up and form you will make big gains in numbers for sure. Muscle will only take you so far in this movement the rest will be how well you can set up and execute solid form . I feel that the squat and DL can be manipulated by strength a bit more then the bench, meaning some guys have what looks like shitty form but can still throw up massive numbers it seems like the form is more personal in these lifts where the bench is very strict with few exceptions .
> 
> When ever I wanted to get my numbers up I would focus mainly on the lift so when I wanted a bigger dead lift I preformed the movement as much as possible and reached out for coaching on my form read a bunch watched a bunch of videos spent quite a bit of time working at it and got good results .. Same with my squat , however the bench still eludes me . One day I hope to focus in and learn the science better b/c it's embarrassing to me to be strong everywhere else and lagging behind in the bench



Then let's start working on your bench...


----------



## Turbolag (May 13, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> Then let's start working on your bench...



Double post.


----------

